# Criminal convictions top FSIS Quarterly Enforcement Report



## daveomak.fs (Aug 21, 2019)

* Criminal convictions top FSIS Quarterly Enforcement Report*
By Dan Flynn on Aug 21, 2019 02:05 am The USDA’s quarterly report of enforcement activities by the Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) is topped off by the criminal conviction of Antillio Graniello. The U.S. District Court for the Nothern District of Georgia convicted and sentenced Graniello to six months in prison on June 27. He was an official of Amigos Meat Distributors...  Continue Reading


----------

